# A question.



## Casual (Jun 2, 2003)

Could the US get a bunch players together for the Olympics/World Championships, make it an official team, and put it in one of the European leagues? I figure it would be a good way for the team to face stiff competition.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Casual</b>!
> Could the US get a bunch players together for the Olympics/World Championships, make it an official team, and put it in one of the European leagues? I figure it would be a good way for the team to face stiff competition.


I guess not.
what benefits would that particular league have for including that team? more or less none imo...


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

They could fill an English team with Americans... english basketball sucks but ULEB always wants to include English teams in their competitions..


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Casual</b>!
> Could the US get a bunch players together for the Olympics/World Championships, make it an official team, and put it in one of the European leagues?


Almost all domestic and international European leagues put limits on the number of foreign players on their teams. If, say, a businessman or a club started a new team for one of the Italian leagues, they couldn't simply import a team of Americans. 

Matt


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: A question.*



> Originally posted by <b>mvblair</b>!
> 
> 
> Almost all domestic and international European leagues put limits on the number of foreign players on their teams. If, say, a businessman or a club started a new team for one of the Italian leagues, they couldn't simply import a team of Americans.
> ...


2 years ago, an Italian team (I think it was Oregon Cantu) had a lot of Americans, like 8 or 9, but most of them with EU passports.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: A question.*



> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> 
> 2 years ago, an Italian team (I think it was Oregon Cantu) had a lot of Americans, like 8 or 9, but most of them with EU passports.


Well, the Cantù's case is a special one ... 

In any case the americans were 4, not 8 or 9 (plus the italian/american Dan Gay and italian/brazilian Marcelo Damiao).

But for luck this year they signed a couple of good "true" italians (above all Michelori).


----------

